# Femoral Neck Fracture ICD10



## Meljmichon (Jul 18, 2016)

I have been selecting S72.04 for Fracture of Femoral Neck but i noticed one of our Ortho docs is selecting S72.03 for Fracture of Femoral Neck. Can i ask which code i should be selecting? I know that the description of S72.04 states Fracture of Base of Neck of Femur but S72.03 is Midcervical Fracture of Femur. Which would you recommend for the vague diagnosis of Fracture of Femoral Neck?

Thank you!


----------



## Jsillaway (Jul 18, 2016)

S72.00


----------



## Meljmichon (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you! I skimmed right over that one as i didn't see it referenced when i looked in the index.


----------

